# Best range for under 6 inches



## Insanity (Mar 1, 2010)

Ran into a rather unique problem this weekend while shooting the Monster Jam that was here in town.  The rules regarding lenses are "Nothing over 6 inches", I took my work camera in, which is a Rebel XS and managed to get some decent shots when the trucks were close to my seat, further away they got pretty noisy (1600 ISO, f/5.0, 1/200... for the most part)  My question would be what lenses/TC/whatever could I pull together over the next year or so to shoot this event again. I'm eventually gonna get a Nikon D90 which should help a lot with the higher ISOs. I want to get the most zoom and good quality I can and still keep it under the 6 inch rule.


----------



## redtippmann (Mar 1, 2010)

What lens did you have? But you might want to try a 55-200 VR, and if thats too long you could get the non Vr model which i believe is shorter.


----------



## Insanity (Mar 1, 2010)

redtippmann said:


> What lens did you have? But you might want to try a 55-200 VR, and if thats too long you could get the non Vr model which i believe is shorter.



The Kit lens... 18-55 I believe.  I'll go look at those...thanks


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 1, 2010)

Why are you switching to Nikon?  Why not stay with the system you have now, so that the the lenses will be compatible?  :scratch:

Check out Canon's 70-300mm *DO*.  There are only a few DO lenses (diffractive optics) but their main advantage is that they are shorter than normal.  The 70-300 DO is only 3.9" long.
EOS (SLR) Camera Systems - Telephoto Zoom - Telephoto Zoom Lens - EF 70-300mm f/4.5-5.6 DO IS USM - Canon USA Consumer Products


----------



## Dao (Mar 1, 2010)

I do not know about Nikon lens, but Canon has "Do" lenses that are shorter.

i.e.  
Canon EF 70 - 300 mm DO IS USM
EOS (SLR) Camera Systems - Telephoto Zoom - Telephoto Zoom Lens - EF 70-300mm f/4.5-5.6 DO IS USM - Canon USA Consumer Products


Edit: .... arhhhhh Bigmike!!  You type too fast!!


----------



## Insanity (Mar 1, 2010)

Big Mike said:


> Why are you switching to Nikon?  Why not stay with the system you have now, so that the the lenses will be compatible?  :scratch:
> 
> Check out Canon's 70-300mm *DO*.  There are only a few DO lenses (diffractive optics) but their main advantage is that they are shorter than normal.  The 70-300 DO is only 3.9&quot; long.
> EOS (SLR) Camera Systems - Telephoto Zoom - Telephoto Zoom Lens - EF 70-300mm f/4.5-5.6 DO IS USM - Canon USA Consumer Products



It's a camera that work gave me to do my job, I haven't paid anything and I like the heft of the Nikon Cameras....   Does Nikon have a similar system to DO lenses?


----------



## icassell (Mar 1, 2010)

My Sigma 50-150mm f/2.8 is 5.5" long (and I sneak a TC in my pocket).


----------



## Insanity (Mar 1, 2010)

icassell said:


> My Sigma 50-150mm f/2.8 is 5.5&quot; long (and I sneak a TC in my pocket).



I'm assuming they've never come to talk after you're inside?  I know my stadium, they scan the crowds during the show.


----------



## icassell (Mar 1, 2010)

Insanity said:


> icassell said:
> 
> 
> > My Sigma 50-150mm f/2.8 is 5.5&quot; long (and I sneak a TC in my pocket).
> ...



Well, my Sigma 1.4x TC is pretty thin (0.8 inches -- makes the combination barely over 6") and I doubt that a scan of the crowd would make anyone think the combination is very long.  I got some very nice images of the floor of a Phoenix Suns game from the second balcony.


----------



## Insanity (Mar 1, 2010)

icassell said:


> Insanity said:
> 
> 
> > icassell said:
> ...



Damn... that combination would stick me in the drivers seat.  I like it... How is the Auto-focus in lowlight?


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 1, 2010)

> It's a camera that work gave me to do my job, I haven't paid anything and I like the heft of the Nikon Cameras


The XS is not typical of all Canon cameras, just like the D90 is not typical of all Nikon cameras.

Canon has models with more 'heft', just like Nikon has models that are small and light like the XS.
Have a look at the Canon 40D, 50D, 7D etc.  That is more of an even comparison to the D90.


----------



## icassell (Mar 1, 2010)

It seems to work well with my 7D







Canon 7d/ Sigma 50-150mm f/2.8 + 1.4X TC  175mm, f/6.3 @ 1/500sec, ISO 2000


----------



## Insanity (Mar 1, 2010)

Big Mike said:


> > It's a camera that work gave me to do my job, I haven't paid anything and I like the heft of the Nikon Cameras
> 
> 
> The XS is not typical of all Canon cameras, just like the D90 is not typical of all Nikon cameras.
> ...



I agree... The D90 is just the one that felt right when I did the whole "Go to Best Buy and hold em" thing. Though it'll be a while before I buy, so something may come out that'll make me think again about what I want.  Only bad part is I won't be able to make "Big Cannon" jokes


----------



## Insanity (Mar 1, 2010)

icassell said:


> It seems to work well with my 7D
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just looked at the layout of the arena... and damn. I'll be pretty much on the bottom level so I should be good.


----------



## Village Idiot (Mar 2, 2010)

Big Mike said:


> > It's a camera that work gave me to do my job, I haven't paid anything and I like the heft of the Nikon Cameras
> 
> 
> The XS is not typical of all Canon cameras, just like the D90 is not typical of all Nikon cameras.
> ...


 
My 5D MKII weighs as much as a mushroom.


----------

